# Favorite Movie of All Time



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 6, 2012)

What's your favorite movie of all time? Mine would be Independece Day with Will Smith


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 6, 2012)

gangs of new york


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

Shawshank Redemption...

for the homo sex...

great movie and narration..


----------



## oliolz (Dec 6, 2012)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 6, 2012)

13th Warrior


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

I will say this for the Captn...

Captns fave movie

2 girls 1 cup...


----------



## murf23 (Dec 6, 2012)

almost an impossible question but Goodfellas and The Warriors come to mind


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 6, 2012)

High Plains Drifter, Clint Eastwood


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

The Matrix, The Hulk, Ninja Assassin, Thor, Hancock, Training day, Blade 1&2, Too fast too furious series, gone in 60 seconds. So many that I can't even remember them or pick a favorite.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 6, 2012)

Boogie nights


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 6, 2012)

I really like the fifth element.  Something about that movie is entirely rewatchable


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Pale Rider Axe Handle Scene - YouTube

Clint Eastwood - You're going to look awfully silly... - YouTube


----------



## longworthb (Dec 6, 2012)

Grumpier old men, American gangster and both boondock saints


----------



## Curt James (Dec 6, 2012)

"An Officer and a Gentleman" from 1982!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Ehz_cAMGc


----------



## Curt James (Dec 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjNPH06A24g


----------



## Curt James (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> I really like the fifth element.  Something about that movie is entirely rewatchable


"Something" you say? it's definitely the red head girl 
She's so hot but in a pure way, you know what I'm talking about don't you


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 6, 2012)

Need I say more ?







Curt James said:


> "An Officer and a Gentleman" from 1982!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Ehz_cAMGc




But what's your boyfriends favorite movie ?


----------



## cube789 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## G Bandit (Dec 7, 2012)

Tombstone, Goodfellas, Casino and the Godfather series.


----------



## FUZO (Dec 7, 2012)

Outlaw of josie whales and all clints westerns
rocky
thunderbolt and lightfoot
cool hand luke
slap shot


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

my second fave movie would be Goodfellas tied with Tombstone, just love it?.

KOS loves Animal Farm

Sil loves the Robin Williams movie One Hour Photo

Captn likes the Pirates movies..

Icecube loves Iceage

Withoutrulers loves anything with Scat

Littlewing loves Thelma and Louise

Eddie loved Jack and Jill, worst movie of all time

Reddog loves Red Dog

Scedri loves Full Metal Jacket

Coolhand loves Deliverance...


----------



## cube789 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> Clint Eastwood - You're going to look awfully silly... - YouTube



I couldn't help but think of this:

Bruce Lee vs Clint Eastwood. Epic Rap Battles of History Season 2. - YouTube


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 7, 2012)

Kill Bill. Both of em, The diner scene in Pulp Fiction alone makes it great and Lord Of The Rings. The Two Towers

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rage racing (Dec 7, 2012)

Heat...


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Dec 7, 2012)

We got some real fuckin homos here. Did I see the fucking lord of the rings on one of your post? My god. Here are the only acceptable answers you fucking panty waste.
1. Predator- not predator 2 , Danny glover is not Arnold 
1. Terminator 1 - bad ass
2. Terminator 2- not quite as good as 1 
2. Commando - best B movie of all time
3. Conan - the entire series not the new homo one either
4. EMPTY to allow for others to admire Arnold
5. Rambo series


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

My other fave movie is Step Brothers, its the kind of thing i would make, me and the captn, telling him i will kill him in his sleep...


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 7, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> We got some real fuckin homos here. Did I see the fucking lord of the rings on one of your post? My god. Here are the only acceptable answers you fucking panty waste.
> 1. Predator- not predator 2 , Danny glover is not Arnold
> 1. Terminator 1 - bad ass
> 2. Terminator 2- not quite as good as 1
> ...




^^ Yea nuthin homo about that list


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> My other fave movie is Step Brothers, its the kind of thing i would make, me and the captn, telling him i will kill him in his sleep...



Lol. And rub your nads on his drumset

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rage racing (Dec 7, 2012)

American History X
Blackhawk Down


----------



## SupaSwole (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't believe there hasn't been mention of broke back mountain yet.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 7, 2012)

Rocky I - Training (High Definition) - YouTube

Chainsaw Threat - Scarface (2/8) Movie CLIP (1983) HD - YouTube

Scarface 1932 Original Movie Trailer (Remastered by EezeeBonez) - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 7, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Can't believe there hasn't been mention of broke back mountain yet.


Azza didnt post his favorite yet


----------



## CrazyTod (Dec 7, 2012)

The nightmare before xmas.....


----------



## charley (Dec 7, 2012)

.....     Deep Throat


----------



## KelJu (Dec 7, 2012)

It is so hard to pick one favorite. I think The Devil's Advocate is my favorite. Al is the kind of Satan that is easy to root for, just for being so damn cool. 

Al Pacino Speech on Devil's Advocate - YouTube


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^ Best Devil EVER...


----------



## malk (Dec 7, 2012)

Jaws,,, kellys hero's,,,clint stuff  magnum stuff.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 7, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> I really like the fifth element.  Something about that movie is entirely rewatchable



TOTALLY AGREE!

love that movie.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> Azza didnt post his favorite yet



i have posted, i havent even seen this movie yet care to, has no trannys?.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

swam through a river of shit and came out clean the other side?...

my friend


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> swam through a river of shit and came out clean the other side?...
> 
> my friend












Let me sniff your asshole


----------



## Curt James (Dec 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> But what's your boyfriends favorite movie ?



You *stfu!*  

"An Officer and a Gentleman" is the greatest movie of all time.


Martial arts
Debra Winger
Filipino prostitutes
Suicide
Romance
Louis Gossett Jr.
Action
Adventure
Humor
And _these_...


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 7, 2012)

one will be Life of Pi,
I Want to Live
Lost Weekend


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

What about Weekend at Bernies, that was great?.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 7, 2012)

There's wayyyyy to many movies I like to pick a few favs. Besides the ones I already named I like all the transporters, both expendables were decent, godfather of course, face off, I'm watching mechanic right now with Jason statham. He's prolly one of my Fav actors


----------



## 99raptor (Dec 8, 2012)

Braveheart


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 8, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> one will be _*Life of Pi*_,
> I Want to Live
> Lost Weekend





Life of Pi got me a blowjob last weekend.

Wasn't it sad tho, when the tiger just walked into the jungle and didn't look back ?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 9, 2012)

These are all great movies! Man you guys made a good list so far. Can you think
of any others. I really liked Gangs of New York and Anchorman is another instant
classic too! Man that was a funny movie. It's made with real bits of panther! LOL


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Falling Down

Instead of Michael Douglas playing the role, I can see several IM members in his place, lol.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 9, 2012)

That movie is based on me.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 16, 2012)

These are great movies I think you really can't go wrong with any movie by Al Pacino. He is
the man him and Robert De Niro are both great actors. I think that one other great movie is
Braveheart. This was Mel Gibson's best role to date he really brought it all on the screen.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 16, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> That movie is based on me.


what movie? PoopMates?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 16, 2012)

only in a re run?.


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tombstone, The Godfather II, Animal House, Rocky IV, American Gangster

Idk lol to many to name


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh!  

Blow... Great movie


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2012)

Hands down my favorite is Shawshank Redemption!

Office Space has to be my favorite comedy though.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 17, 2012)

Jodi said:


> Hands down my favorite is Shawshank Redemption!
> 
> Office Space has to be my favorite comedy though.



Yes I will marry you!

Seriously though dazed and confused and Elf also make my top five.
doan care.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^ Elf ?... Negged.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 17, 2012)

Bitches...


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 17, 2012)

Movie Trailer - 1987 - Wall Street - YouTube


[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V_nZNWPYQk
[/URL]


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't forget about these 2 great movies

Raging Bull Trailer - YouTube


Gladiator Trailer HD - YouTube


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2012)

[h=3] Leon: The Professional[/h]


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 17, 2012)

Fight Club, Snatch, The Gladiator and Troy

I could watch Troy a thousand times

Lawless is a new one that was great too


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 17, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> * Leon: The Professional*


I love this movie! I Watched this with my ex and man this is one of my favorite films! i TOTALLY forgot
about it. That little girl was actually Natalie Portman in the movie she did a great acting job I see why
she got nominated for an award in black swan she has always been a great actress. Great film


----------



## s2h (Dec 17, 2012)

Gladiator....tombstone...any rambo movie....kinda see the theme....


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 17, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> We got some real fuckin homos here. Did I see the fucking lord of the rings on one of your post? My god. Here are the only acceptable answers you fucking panty waste.
> 1. Predator- not predator 2 , Danny glover is not Arnold
> 1. Terminator 1 - bad ass
> 2. Terminator 2- not quite as good as 1
> ...



Started with calling everybody homos, then proceeded to digitally sucking Arnold's cock. 

Favorite movie has to be the new Batman. Everything from how it was shot to how they kept Bane realistic to the point he doesn't feel like an unlikely character to actually exist.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think the New Batman Movie is a great movie for starters. I know you can't go wrong with Tombstone.
Instant Classic also and I think that the movie Leon The Professional is one of the best movies ever made.
Office Space is one of the funniest comedies that has ever been produced and Anchorman is close behind


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 20, 2012)

The salton sea was bad ass


----------



## longworthb (Dec 20, 2012)

Agree with tris. Lawless is pretty badass. Seen it the day it came out then bought it on blue ray.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 20, 2012)

Lots of great movies.  I have many favorites. Just some of them are:

_Reservoir Dogs

Chintatown

The shining

Shawshank Redemption

American Beauty

Fargo

Dumb and Dumber

Killing Zoe

Goodwill Hunting_

Many more.....


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 20, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> The salton sea was bad ass



this one?
Salton Sea Documentary - YouTube


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 20, 2012)

" It's me Bren gun "


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2012)

Debbie Does Dallas ........


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 20, 2012)

requiem for a dream there are a few more but i can't think about them so I guess there not that good, but i like fucked up movies that make you really think afterwards. and any movie with a double dildo is


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^ Negged


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rumble Fish


Rumble Fish (Francis Ford Coppola, 1983) Theatrical Trailer - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 21, 2012)

There are so many good movies out there?.watched Lawless, it was very good, cant wait for the new Jack Reacher to hit OZ


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^








Tom Cruise fan ?


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 22, 2012)

Henry & June (Trailer) - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 23, 2012)

'Get Him to the Greek' Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## malk (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## malk (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think Coming to America is one of the funniest movies ever made. I think Eddie Murphy plays a great role in
this film. Arsenio Hall is also very funny too. I think that the storyline is so clutch. A prince from Africa looks for
his wife to be in the streets of Queens. Very funny tale about a prince


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just thought of another favorite film that I love to watch. IT's called Anchorman and stars Will Ferrell along with
Vince Vaughn. They are always funny together. They appeared in such movies as Old School and Wedding Crashers
together and really make me laugh. Anchorman was a great storyline and my favorite quote was "its made with real
bits of panther" LOL too funny


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think there's another great film out there and its called Any Given Sunday. It stars Jamie Foxx Bill Bellamy
and Robert De Niro as a football coach struggling with alcoholism tries to coach a team to the playoffs.
This movie has action drama and suspense it has it all. Great Film


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 30, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I think there's another great film out there and its called Any Given Sunday. It stars Jamie Foxx Bill Bellamy
> and *Robert De Niro* as a football coach struggling with alcoholism tries to coach a team to the playoffs.
> This movie has action drama and suspense it has it all. Great Film











^^^ Robert De Niro


----------



## chesty4 (Dec 30, 2012)

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. Resevoir Dogs
3. Godfather
4. Boondock Saints
5. Slap Shot


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2012)

Zombieland


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 31, 2012)

chesty4 said:


> 1. Cool Hand Luke
> 2. Resevoir Dogs
> 3. Godfather
> 4. Boondock Saints
> 5. Slap Shot


Boondock Saints is one of my all-time favorite movies. I think this movie is the all end action film.
It really has a great story line and holds true to the name "action movie" I think the actors did a
great job in the movie too. I think that its probably right up there with the Dark Knight too


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the Dark Knight is one of the best films in the history of action movies. Christian Bale is a very
talented actor and he played an amazing role in the movie I think Heath Ledger was a great late actor
and i think its sad to hear what happened to him. I think he was a living legend rest in peace Heath


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 1, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I think the Dark Knight is one of the best films in the history of action movies. Christian Bale is a very
> talented actor and he played an amazing role in the movie I think Heath Ledger was a great late actor
> and i think its sad to hear what happened to him. I think he was a living legend rest in peace Heath



It was just on tv. I love the Dark Knight series. The one with Bain was my fav. It's sad Heath Ledger passed. He was a great actor.


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet Rain / Shinigami no Seido. Trailer. Takeshi Kaneshiro.


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 4, 2013)

A Dark Truth Trailer - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 4, 2013)

motherfucking Greece man..


The Two Thousand Year Old Computer trailer - YouTube



The Two Thousand Year Old Computer Greek Subs - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2013)

^ interesting, but I wouldnt call it a computer, more like a time piece. If thats a computer than my watch is a time machine


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 4, 2013)

lol

computer not liike these hi tech pc -


computer like this  Compute | Define Compute at Dictionary.com


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2013)

just sayn, its all mechanical, the outcomes have already been added up so it will be the same everytime. Ist kinda like a calender with the moon phases already printed on it. or a bead counter, but I believe a bead counter is more of a computer because you can change the inputs.
Just my opinion I'm not a scientist.


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 4, 2013)

lol

fail


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Kon-Tiki Official Trailer #2 (2012) - Joachim R?nning Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Thale (2012) - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2013)

that looks pretty good. but I'm lazy if its not in english I'm not gonna bother. I dont like to read my movies,


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 14, 2013)

New Hotel Transylvania Trailer - YouTube


quite nice cartoon movie


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 14, 2013)

Digs Town was a great movie. Donnie Brasco too


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 17, 2013)

Soul Kitchen - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube

great movie
you really gonna enjoy it
Moritz Bleibtreu is one  of the best actors in europe


SOUL KITCHEN SOUNDRTRACK - SHANTEL ~ MANOLIS (O HASIKLIS) - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Black Dress Main Trailer w/ English subs - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 19, 2013)

Beat Street (1984) trailer - YouTube


----------



## malk (Jan 19, 2013)

beat street is a classic....


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 19, 2013)

hilarious film


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 22, 2013)

Cloud Atlas - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube


this is an epic movie
one of the best ever saw
you defenately should see it


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 26, 2013)

Cell 211 Trailer - YouTube


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;xwdYd_RdLCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xwdYd_RdLCQ[/video]


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 26, 2013)

Free Willy

starred a young KOS


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^^ Lulz


ANother fav movie of mine is " What's eating KillerofSaints "

Or rather "Who did KillerofSaints eat"


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Free Willy
> 
> starred a young KOS





you wus


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 28, 2013)

1971 Death in Venice - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 31, 2013)

The Biggest Secret In American History..Part 1 TubeTruthers.com! - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Feb 1, 2013)

Up the creek

Up The Creek - YouTube


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Up the Creek is a great movie man I remember that one! That was a good one for sure.
I think there are many other ones out there that are just as good too. I def. am looking
forward to hearing more about your movies from here we have a great list so far.


----------



## CrazyTod (Feb 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> What about Weekend at Bernies, that was great?.



HAHAHHA I remember that one!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keep the movies coming guys we are really building an epic list so far really we are I would still 
have to go with Top Gun as my favorite movie of all time but it would be a close second with 
Gladiator I just feel that Russell Crowe's performance was spectacular in the least great movies


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

My new fave movie is Django Unchained, cause it mentions nigga over 100 times and has a naked lady in a hot box, that is fully sick.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 7, 2013)

Stigmata - Trailer HD - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 7, 2013)

B 13 / Ghetto Gangz -Trailer - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 2, 2013)

Sharktopus (2010) - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube



Dinoshark (2011) - Official Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2013)

Brave Heart


----------



## seyone (Mar 2, 2013)

the Godfather


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 4, 2013)

Predator


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2013)

Roid Rage (2011) - Trailer [HD] - YouTube

shit looks scary


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol that roid rage video does look scary man I can't believe those people. But when it comes
to movies Predator is always a classic one for sure. I think that you can really tell a lot about
a person's movie history by the one they choose as their favorite for sure. Great movies so far.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

Fast Food Nation | Film Trailer | Participant Media - YouTube


----------



## dabubblebutt (Mar 13, 2013)

airplane!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Airplane was a great film for sure I really love that movie. Its great I love a lot of films but that is
one of my favorites for sure. I think that anything that has Russell Crowe in it should be an instant
classic for sure that guy is great and is a talented actor. I just saw Taken 2 and that was awesome


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 15, 2013)

Olympus Has Fallen - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 15, 2013)

Memoirs of a Lady Ninja Trailer - YouTube


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> Memoirs of a Lady Ninja Trailer - YouTube




^^Really wants to put up Brokeback Mountain, but is not ready to come out of the closet yet.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 15, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^Really wants to put up Brokeback Mountain, but is not ready to come out of the closet yet.



besides the obvious spam,says the "man" who warned me for bad language


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 15, 2013)

Dances with Wolves (1990) HQ trailer - YouTube




isaw that movie last night,but i didn't got the subtitles though


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> besides the obvious spam,says the "man" who warned me for bad language



^^Do you need a reminder or just an infraction?  Let me know, Cupcake.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 16, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^Do you need a reminder or just an infraction?  Let me know, Cupcake.




you want a cupcake,fagot?
i ll give you one


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys play nice. LOL But yea when it comes to movies you cant go wrong with the Godfather
at all that movie is really one of the most classic movies to ever hit the shelves I love every single
minute of that film and I think Godfather II is also a classic. Both movies are great for sure.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 21, 2013)

La Haine (1995) - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## XYZ (Mar 27, 2013)

^^^Lots of homosexuals like that movie, so I'm told.


----------

